
Ask HN: How to Transfer Shares of an LLC Corporate Register in Delaware? - tzury
Have you done it before?<p>What was the process?<p>I don&#x27;t seems to find a clear answer online.
======
kidlogic
Are you looking to transfer shares between individuals or, change the entity
structures and have the shares move over to the new entity

~~~
tzury
Transfer individual's 100% holding to another company (outside of the US)

~~~
kidlogic
Is the entity in question being acquired by an foreign company/shareholder?

Or, are you just transferring a portion of the company to a foreign investor?

~~~
tzury
The entity in the US was founded by me at the same time the other entity,
outside of the US was.

I want the entity in the US to be a subsidiary of the entity outside of the US
rather than under my own private holdings.

~~~
kidlogic
Without knowing all the details (i.e what state your company is in, if it has
multiple locations, etc.), I would reach out to the state the LLC is
registered in and submit a "Certificate of Merger" where the surviving entity
is a Foreign (i.e not in the same state/country). NOTE: You'll also have to
file a Certificate of Amendment stating that the LLC is accepting a Merger.
You most likely will have to file similar paperwork in the acquiring company's
HQ location.

ALTERNATIVELY, If you'd just like to transfer the LLC to a foreign entity, you
can file a "Certificate of Transfer" (Section 18-213) - but I believe this
isn't your specific use case.

NOTE: I used Delaware as an example, your own state's regulations may vary.
For more questions, consult a lawyer or your Registered Agent Service.

References:

[Delaware, Section 18-204 - Foreign Entity
Definition]([http://delcode.delaware.gov/title6/c018/sc02/](http://delcode.delaware.gov/title6/c018/sc02/))

[Delaware, Section 18-209 - More on
Mergers]([http://delcode.delaware.gov/title6/c018/sc02/](http://delcode.delaware.gov/title6/c018/sc02/))

[Delaware, Certificate of
Amendment]([http://corp.delaware.gov/llcamend09.pdf](http://corp.delaware.gov/llcamend09.pdf))

[Certificate of
Merger]([https://corp.delaware.gov/Cert%20-%20DE%20LLC%20+%20For%20Co...](https://corp.delaware.gov/Cert%20-%20DE%20LLC%20+%20For%20Corp\(Surv\)09.pdf))

